# CPT code 93296



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (May 31, 2012)

I have a claim where we billed for a remote interigation 
93294 V45.01 426.10
93296 426.10
Now the claim went to Medicare and paid both lines and then forwarded to Medicaid where the 93296 was denied and when I called I was told that, that code is inactive. I can not find anything to that effect. If anyone has any info on this I would appreciate it. We are in New York. Thank you Nancy


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jun 1, 2012)

How can it be inactive if it's in CPT? I think their denial is unfounded based on it being "inactive." I could see an LCD issue, or if it was billed more than once in 90 days, or if Medicaid just decided they will not cover that code. Otherwise I would appeal with records.


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jun 1, 2012)

I emailed our reginal rep for Medicaid and she concurred that 93296 is an in-active code for Medicaid. She told me to go to the Medicaid website and pull up the fee schedule and that cpt code is not on it. Thanks


----------

